# Best expert chairlifts in new england



## nhskier1969 (May 2, 2016)

Note, must have a few expert runs off chairlift must have at least 1400+ vertical, can't have a long run-out.

North Peak Express, Loon Mtn
Heaven Gate, Sugarbush
Castlerock, Sugarbush
Madona, Smuggs
single chair, MRG


please add, comment.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2016)

Cannon Tram. (Unless it not being a chairlift disqualifies it)

Top 3 for callenge expert run in New England with DJs.  One of the longest, most challenging glades in Kinsman. No run-out

Kennebago Quad - Saddleback. I don't have much experience there, but what I saw is legit

Bear, Superstar and Canyon quad at Killington - all great expert pods

Forerunner at Stowe - Front Five


----------



## xwhaler (May 2, 2016)

Kennebago at Saddleback.  Under your stated vertical but loads of expert terrain from tight trees to steep open groomers to classic narrow new England old school trails.

Imho for expert skiers one of the absolute best pods in new England to lap all day.


----------



## cdskier (May 2, 2016)

What's your definition of "expert" runs? I don't go by trail rating alone as I don't necessarily agree with some trail ratings on certain trails...

I love Sugarbush, but I don't know that I would put Heaven's Gate on that list. Paradise is the only trail off that lift that I would really consider an "expert" trail. 

Stowe's FourRunner Quad needs to be on this list.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 2, 2016)

You got two of mine--Castlerock, Single Chair.  

I'd also add Bear Mountain Quad at Killington and White Heat Quad at Sunday River (or "Number 10").


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2016)

Whoops, missed the 1400 vertical qualifier.


----------



## Not Sure (May 2, 2016)

Loon has expert trails?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 2, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Whoops, missed the 1400 vertical qualifier.



Yeah, me too.  That might cut out Bear and White Heat.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 2, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Loon has expert trails?



:lol:  

In all honesty, some of their stuff in the East Basin Area was good.  Limited, but good.


----------



## skithetrees (May 2, 2016)

Gondola at Stowe if you are willing to hike up above and black or red at Magic. Technically not always 'runs' as I think some of the best stuff is in the trees, but I think the best consistent runs of any lifts in the east. Of course include the single at mad river and castle rock is solid as well.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 2, 2016)

skithetrees said:


> Gondola at Stowe if you are willing to hike up above and black or red at Magic. Technically not always 'runs' as I think some of the best stuff is in the trees, but I think the best consistent runs of any lifts in the east. Of course include the single at mad river.



Good choices there.

Surprised nobody has thrown out Madonna at Smuggs.


----------



## cdskier (May 2, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Surprised nobody has thrown out Madonna at Smuggs.



It is in the first post of the thread... (or did you mean throw out as in disqualify it for some reason?)


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2016)

Skyline / Spillway at Sugarloaf - Nitro, Gondi line, Bubblecuffer, Winters Way and all the glades in-between those trails are legit


----------



## steamboat1 (May 2, 2016)

Disqualified because it only has 1242' vertical but I'm surprised no one ever mentions Valley House chair at Sugarbush. So many good runs; Steins & Steins woods, The Mall, Twist, Gangstas Grotto, Egans. Love that pod. When it's crowded & they have good snow I can & have spent the whole day in there. Not super steep but legit.

NRX at Ellen has some legit runs too. Exterminator, Bravo & their associated woods, not to mention the trails on the upper half of GMX.


----------



## chuckstah (May 2, 2016)

Skyline at the Loaf accesses some good terrain.  But some, like Bracketts can't  be lapped from it without another lift ride.
DHS beat me to it.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 2, 2016)

Best terrain at the Loaf is accessed from Timberline but you can't lap it. Still miss the Gondi.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 2, 2016)

Forerunner Quad
Single Chair
Castelrock

Yes, there are others, but IMO these are the most obvious choices.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 2, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Bear, Superstar and Canyon quad at Killington - all great expert pods


What about poor little old K-1, Catwalk, Downdraft/Cascade headwalls, upper Escapade/Helter Skelter to name a few. Just about everything on the mountain can be accessed from there including Canyon/Superstar/Bear pods, OL/Devils Fiddle & everything in between. Want some challenging glades? Try Anarchy, Juanita, Julia & Growler to name a few. All accessible from one lift if you know your way around.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 2, 2016)

Except for Liftline & Rumble Castle Rock really isn't that steep. It gets it rep from lack of grooming & natural snow.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 2, 2016)

cdskier said:


> It is in the first post of the thread... (or did you mean throw out as in disqualify it for some reason?)


Long runout. The OP disqualified his own qualifiers.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 2, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Except for Liftline & Rumble Castle Rock really isn't that steep. It gets it rep from lack of grooming & natural snow.



That is true. Narrow and original grades as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 3, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Except for Liftline & Rumble Castle Rock really isn't that steep.It gets it rep from* lack of grooming & natural snow.*



Sounds good to me.

It also fits the definition in that it literally is, all expert terrain, which is a chair rarity.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> What about poor little old K-1, Catwalk, Downdraft/Cascade headwalls, upper Escapade/Helter Skelter to name a few. Just about everything on the mountain can be accessed from there including Canyon/Superstar/Bear pods, OL/Devils Fiddle & everything in between. Want some challenging glades? Try Anarchy, Juanita, Julia & Growler to name a few. All accessible from one lift if you know your way around.



I had considered K1, but figured that didn't work due to the long run out qualifier, so I didn't include it.  I guess some of those trees and the Bear stuff technically have a long run in and no run-out.


----------



## Terry (May 3, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Kennebago at Saddleback.  Under your stated vertical but loads of expert terrain from tight trees to steep open groomers to classic narrow new England old school trails.
> 
> Imho for expert skiers one of the absolute best pods in new England to lap all day.


I totally agree! Hope to be able to ski it this year.


----------



## Smellytele (May 3, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> What about poor little old K-1, Catwalk, Downdraft/Cascade headwalls, upper Escapade/Helter Skelter to name a few. Just about everything on the mountain can be accessed from there including Canyon/Superstar/Bear pods, OL/Devils Fiddle & everything in between. Want some challenging glades? Try Anarchy, Juanita, Julia & Growler to name a few. All accessible from one lift if you know your way around.


K-1 does have a runout on some of those trails you mention below the Canyon Chair.


----------



## skiMEbike (May 3, 2016)

Skyline & Forerunner

Those two lifts HAVE to be in the top 5 for this list to have any legitimacy.   They have some of the steepest terrain in all the East accessed from these lifts & when those places are 100% open...It doesn't get much better (IMO).


----------



## cdskier (May 3, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Except for Liftline & Rumble Castle Rock really isn't that steep. It gets it rep from lack of grooming & natural snow.





thetrailboss said:


> That is true. Narrow and original grades as well.





BenedictGomez said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> It also fits the definition in that it literally is, all expert terrain, which is a chair rarity.



Completely agree. I'll take the natural twists and turns plus natural snow and no grooming of Middle Earth and CastleRock Run any day over something that is simply steep with no character.


----------



## Puck it (May 3, 2016)

I think the best expert chairlift in New England is the Cannonball Chair at Cannon.  That unload ramp can have have some nasty ass conditions and make the toughest slope at Cannon on days.  Right Cannonball!!!!


The other is the High Country double at WV,  not for speed but for the feel like you are going to fall of the whole way up if the safety is not down.


----------



## Cannonball (May 3, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I think the best expert chairlift in New England is the Cannonball Chair at Cannon.  That unload ramp can have have some nasty ass conditions and make the toughest slope at Cannon on days.  Right Cannonball!!!!



It's the only double black at Cannon.


----------



## sugarbushskier (May 3, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Except for Liftline & Rumble Castle Rock really isn't that steep. It gets it rep from lack of grooming & natural snow.



Middle Earth has legit steeps.  May not be the entire trail length, but ski it TTB and it kicks butt.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2016)

Speaking of Cannon, today marks 13 years since the Old Man took a dive.


----------



## Cannonball (May 3, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Speaking of Cannon, today marks 13 years since the Old Man took a dive.



Sad day


----------



## Domeskier (May 3, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I think the best expert chairlift in New England is the Cannonball Chair at Cannon.  That unload ramp can have have some nasty ass conditions and make the toughest slope at Cannon on days.  Right Cannonball!!!!
> 
> 
> The other is the High Country double at WV,  not for speed but for the feel like you are going to fall of the whole way up if the safety is not down.



I haven't ridden most of the chairlifts mentioned in this thread but I cannot imagine they require more skill to use than any random surface lift.  Maybe one of those conveyer belt loaders.  Or something with a midstation.  Or the south ridge triple.  Does it count if it no longer exists?


----------



## Tin (May 3, 2016)

Red or Black at Magic. Both just over 1400' and little/no run out if you ski both liftlines down.


----------



## boston_e (May 3, 2016)

Why is a bit of a run out such a bad thing?  I actually like it to relax the legs for a couple of minutes after hitting the steeper stuff hard.

What would not make the list (run out or not) is the summit quad at Pico.  Nothing worth skiing there.  Don't bother checking any of that out at all.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 3, 2016)

boston_e said:


> What would not make the list (run out or not) is the summit quad at Pico.  Nothing worth skiing there.  Don't bother checking any of that out at all.


Agree Pico sucks, don't go there....:wink:


----------



## machski (May 3, 2016)

nhskier1969 said:


> Note, must have a few expert runs off chairlift must have at least 1400+ vertical, can't have a long run-out.
> 
> North Peak Express, Loon Mtn
> Heaven Gate, Sugarbush
> ...



In my opinion, Heavens Gate, Madonna, Castlerock and North Peak Express all need to get tossed due to runout.  Sorry, stretching an expert pod to 1400+ vertical in New England on a chair usually = runout.  Skyline at SL doesn't have much so that is good.  I think at Loon I'd put the Lincoln Express before North Peak, less flat runout off the experts in my opinion.  I'd disqualify the Forerunner at Stowe too.  Far too much runout.  Heck, all their black/double blacks get changed to blue for the lower third to boot (not saying the terrain on the top isn't great, but this arbitrary vert and runout conditions kill it).


----------



## Cannonball (May 3, 2016)

Surprised that nobody has mentioned Wildcat's quad.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2016)

There was no expert skiing at Wildcat this year. That's why I didn't mention it!!!

Normal year, yes some good terrain with the liftlines, Hairball, Al's ect, but it's also not continuous.  The goods are there at Wildcat, they just are fragmented and in shorter bursts unlike some of the other options mentioned here.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 3, 2016)

machski said:


> this arbitrary vert and runout conditions kill it).



True story.  Does a runout diminish the quality of the terrain you just skied?

Sometimes "run outs" still allow for enjoyable skiing.  M1 is a great example.  Sure, the bottom is not steep, but there are plenty of places to duck into the trees to keep things fun.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (May 3, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> True story.  Does a runout diminish the quality of the terrain you just skied?
> 
> Sometimes "run outs" still allow for enjoyable skiing.  M1 is a great example.  Sure, the bottom is not steep, but there are plenty of places to duck into the trees to keep things fun.
> 
> ...



Well said...part of the reason why I love Smuggs---their lower angle trees can be a blast off M1/M2/Sterling
Have some good memories of ducking ropes in Bermuda this winter!


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 3, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Normal year, yes some good terrain with the liftlines, Hairball, Al's ect, but it's also not continuous.  The goods are there at Wildcat, they just are fragmented and in shorter bursts unlike some of the other options mentioned here.



Same thoughts apply to the upper mountain at Burke too.


----------



## cdskier (May 3, 2016)

machski said:


> In my opinion, Heavens Gate, Madonna, *Castlerock *and North Peak Express all need to get tossed due to runout.  Sorry, stretching an expert pod to 1400+ vertical in New England on a chair usually = runout.



What runout does Castlerock have other than beyond the bottom of the lift (which doesn't count in the vertical rise calculation for the lift itself therefore is irrelevant to this list)? The CR Double is a bit under 1700' of vertical. The bottom part may be a bit mellower, but I'd hardly call it a runout. The last drop of Liftline right before the lift still has some decent pitch to it.


----------



## nhskier1969 (May 3, 2016)

cdskier said:


> What's your definition of "expert" runs? I don't go by trail rating alone as I don't necessarily agree with some trail ratings on certain trails...
> 
> I love Sugarbush, but I don't know that I would put Heaven's Gate on that list. Paradise is the only trail off that lift that I would really consider an "expert" trail.
> 
> Stowe's FourRunner Quad needs to be on this list.



Heavens gate has
1. Ripcord
2. Organgrinder
3. paradise(with multiple options) including all the wood skiing around it
4. spillsville


----------



## nhskier1969 (May 3, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I think the best expert chairlift in New England is the Cannonball Chair at Cannon.  That unload ramp can have have some nasty ass conditions and make the toughest slope at Cannon on days.  Right Cannonball!!!!
> 
> 
> The other is the High Country double at WV,  not for speed but for the feel like you are going to fall of the whole way up if the safety is not down.


Short vertical might as well ski at wachusetts


----------



## cdskier (May 3, 2016)

nhskier1969 said:


> Heavens gate has
> 1. Ripcord
> 2. Organgrinder
> 3. paradise(with multiple options) including all the wood skiing around it
> 4. spillsville



I guess by trail designation those are technically "expert"...but Ripcord and OG don't make my personal list of challenging trails (don't get me wrong, I enjoy them and ski them often, just never thought of them as expert). Ripcord in particular is groomed far too often and really shouldn't be a double-diamond. I'd argue that many of the ungroomed diamonds at Sugarbush are more challenging than Ripcord most of the time (Middle Earth, CR Run, Hammerhead, Domino, the Mall, Bravo).


----------



## benski (May 3, 2016)

cdskier said:


> What runout does Castlerock have other than beyond the bottom of the lift (which doesn't count in the vertical rise calculation for the lift itself therefore is irrelevant to this list)? The CR Double is a bit under 1700' of vertical. The bottom part may be a bit mellower, but I'd hardly call it a runout. The last drop of Liftline right before the lift still has some decent pitch to it.



There is a runout above that headwall. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (May 3, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I guess by trail designation those are technically "expert"...but Ripcord and OG don't make my personal list of challenging trails (don't get me wrong, I enjoy them and ski them often, just never thought of them as expert). Ripcord in particular is groomed far too often and really shouldn't be a double-diamond. I'd argue that many of the ungroomed diamonds at Sugarbush are more challenging than Ripcord most of the time (Middle Earth, CR Run, Hammerhead, Domino, the Mall, Bravo).



Absolutely. And Paradise is more of a trail with "great character" than it is an expert run.


----------



## benski (May 3, 2016)

Tin said:


> Absolutely. And Paradise is more of a trail with "great character" than it is an expert run.



I would say upper paradise is steep and lower is just character. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 4aprice (May 3, 2016)

Puck it said:


> The other is the High Country double at WV,  not for speed but for the feel like you are going to fall of the whole way up if the safety is not down.



Ok so now I know it wasn't just me.  Something about the padding on the seats, I too almost bailed on that one.







Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (May 4, 2016)

Hunter West express chair. 

Platty double chair.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 (May 4, 2016)

yep!



ScottySkis said:


> Hunter West express chair.
> 
> Platty double chair.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (May 4, 2016)

The vertical kills many a good pods for sure!!


----------



## tumbler (May 5, 2016)

nhskier1969 said:


> Heavens gate has
> 1. Ripcord
> 2. Organgrinder
> 3. paradise(with multiple options) including all the wood skiing around it
> 4. spillsville



You forgot Downspout, that makes it double black diamond!


----------



## fcksummer (May 5, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> There was no expert skiing at Wildcat this year. That's why I didn't mention it!!!
> 
> Normal year, yes some good terrain with the liftlines, Hairball, Al's ect, but it's also not continuous.  The goods are there at Wildcat, they just are fragmented and in shorter bursts unlike some of the other options mentioned here.



The liftline's were doable this year!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2016)

Tops for sure. Bases know it for sure.  I was more thinking the Starr Line and Black Cat portions.  I do recall you talking about riding one of them on one of the few days the tops opened this season.


----------



## nhskier1969 (May 5, 2016)

tumbler said:


> You forgot Downspout, that makes it double black diamond!



You mean "death spout"  it's only a double black at the beginning of the year, when all 4000 people at SB is skiing that day and you have the lesson congo line going down the middle of it.  LOL


----------



## tumbler (May 5, 2016)

nhskier1969 said:


> You mean "death spout"  it's only a double black at the beginning of the year, when all 4000 people at SB is skiing that day and you have the lesson congo line going down the middle of it.  LOL



That's when it is triple black!!  It's double black by 9:30 on the weekends during the season.  Sheet of ice with no sun on it and 3,999 people on it.


----------



## Rothski (May 5, 2016)

Goat at Stowe is the real deal top to bottom. Probably the only trail in this whole thread that meets the OP's criteria


----------



## machski (May 6, 2016)

Rothski said:


> Goat at Stowe is the real deal top to bottom. Probably the only trail in this whole thread that meets the OP's criteria



True, Goat is a great run partly because it only runs 2/3 the length of forerunner (why it stays good).  Then you get to hit the national or nose dive flats back to the lift.


----------



## MadMadWorld (May 9, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Well said...part of the reason why I love Smuggs---their lower angle trees can be a blast off M1/M2/Sterling
> Have some good memories of ducking ropes in Bermuda this winter!



You guys and your idea of "fun"....


----------



## snowmonster (May 18, 2016)

Just throwing this out for consideration:

Jordan Bowl Express (Sunday River) - Caramba below it; access to Oz and glades (Blind Ambition, Flying Monkey and all the off-map stuff)
King Pine Chair (Loaf) - Lap Brackett Basin as long as you don't drift down too far.

I miss skiing talk on AZ. Greetings from the hot tropics!


----------



## MadPatSki (May 19, 2016)

snowmonster said:


> I miss skiing talk on AZ. Greetings from the hot tropics!



Hi Martin. We should meet up, I'm going skiing on your side of the Pacific at the end of August/early September. 


On the best expert chairlift in new england? Here's my choices (not in any order):

The single at MRG
Frontrunner quad at Stowe
Madonna chair at Smuggs

I know this isn't in New England, Summit quad at Whiteface and summit lift (don't remember the name) at Gore in NY.


----------



## tree_skier (May 20, 2016)

The Joey List

The Bluebird express
Sunburst Six
Snowdon Quad
any Gondola
any Stratton lift 


Now for my 
My Favorite 5

The Single
Forerunner
Castlerock
Killington Peak Double Chair
Summit Chair (double) Ascutney


----------



## ne_skier (Aug 4, 2020)

Not sure if this has been said already, but Red and Black at Magic. Both serve some serious steeps and the lifts themselves have plenty of character.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machski (Aug 4, 2020)

Now that it should be back this season, add the Kennebago Quad at Saddleback back into the mix!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 5, 2020)

machski said:


> Now that it should be back this season, add the Kennebago Quad at Saddleback back into the mix!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



+1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tonyr (Aug 6, 2020)

"And Paradise is more of a trail with "great character" than it is an expert run."

The Paradise woods on the skiers left of the run has some of the best glades in all of New England. There are tons of lines to go down back in there, Its definitely an expert run. I'll take the Paradise woods over the Castlerock pod any day.


----------



## 2Planker (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm gonna say Wildcat's Summit Quad. 
Access the whole damn Mt., and some amazing back country between Thompson Brook & the AT .


----------



## JimG. (Aug 6, 2020)

2Planker said:


> I'm gonna say Wildcat's Summit Quad.
> Access the whole damn Mt., and some amazing back country between Thompson Brook & the AT .



+1


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 6, 2020)

2Planker said:


> I'm gonna say Wildcat's Summit Quad.
> Access the whole damn Mt., and some amazing back country between Thompson Brook & the AT .


+1

IMO tied with the Forerunner at Stowe for the best chair in New England for sustained vertical and terrain variety (including expert) it accesses off of it.

Sent from my motorola one action using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## The Sneak (Aug 6, 2020)

Freezer at Jay
Red at Magic (yes black line flattens out - mercifully IMO - towards the bottom)
Burke’s summit chair (yes the glades have runout but I still think it counts)

Damn I miss skiing.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

